# Plastisol transfers



## minikazam (Nov 24, 2007)

I am going to screen print shirts with my brand on them but don’t want to be carrying too much stock to begin with so how easy would it be to make up some transfers and heat press to order if I was to keep 5-10 of each colour shirts ready printed and then used the transfers in between print runs etc. What paper do I need and the glue stuff ?

Can this only be done with Plastisol or would water based work too.

I am in the uk.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Only plastisol. Also, you will need to burn two sets of screens, one for direct printing, one for transfers. Not a big deal with one or two color one location designs. If there are 4 colors +, I would either print up extra stock, or do all transfers. You'll need to balance extra labor and screen cost to do two runs vs blank tee cost and one run. Transfers still need to be pressed. All need to be printed. If you have faith in your brand, print all you need + 25%. When your out, do it again.


----------



## minikazam (Nov 24, 2007)

Just starting out so not sure how much stock to carry and what will be popular colours etc. most are 1-2 colours text. I don’t mind burning extra screens and have a heat press already that I am using for vinyl. What paper does me need and the adhesive stuff?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a ton of information on this subject in the archives here....So best to grab a large coffee and start digging......

As far as doing them yourself, some folks get it right from the start and others take years to master them.....Best to do lots of testing before putting them out on a commercial basis......


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Waterbased ink transfers are possible and have been done before. Here's a relevant thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5167.html


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

splathead said:


> Waterbased ink transfers are possible and have been done before. Here's a relevant thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5167.html


Thanks splathead. I was not aware of this process. I might gove this a try with transfer screens after the plastisol are done before I offer this option.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

HardEdge said:


> Thanks splathead. I was not aware of this process. I might gove this a try with transfer screens after the plastisol are done before I offer this option.


Keep us in the loop on your progress. Waterbased transfers are the holy grail especially if they come out with less of a hand than plastisol.


----------

